# Parenthood TV show



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Has anyone else been watching this show? They have what seems like a very realistic storyline going with a SAHM who had an EA with a SAHD. Hubby finds out and leaves her. Has it been triggering you?


----------



## Chuck71 (Nov 5, 2012)

started watching Parenthood in '12. the show is portraying both sides of the coin, his devastation and her remorse. The year before it was these two as a team...against the adopted son. I haven't seen the one a couple days ago but I can see them working through things (it's tv). 

No real triggers here though


----------



## Whip Morgan (May 26, 2011)

Used to watch it. Read a recap of the most recent episode. The cheating wife is upset so she goes and has a drink with her affair partner. Yeah, we all know where that goes in real life. So glad I don't watch it anymore. Don't think I could stand it
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

Rule of thumb if there aren't zombies, dragons, 1960s ad executives, or all of the above I'm usually not watching.

Maybe Parenthood portrays infidelity much more realistically than other shows, but every show has it. It's just unrealistic how quickly characters seem to move on, like water off a ducks back.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 24, 2014)

PhillyGuy13 said:


> Rule of thumb if there aren't zombies, dragons, 1960s ad executives, or all of the above I'm usually not watching.
> 
> Maybe Parenthood portrays infidelity much more realistically than other shows, but every show has it. It's just unrealistic how quickly characters seem to move on, like water off a ducks back.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:iagree:


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

In Defense of Joel on 'Parenthood'

This sums it up pretty well. I think that Joel's reaction has been pretty realistic. What they've hinted at is that she's goes into full on PA cheating mode in the next episode.


----------



## Whip Morgan (May 26, 2011)

I just read that article. Its sad that hollywood press writers have to come out in defense of a BS. I can only imagine how many viewers are thinking that this Julia is in the right to have an affair. So glad I dont watch the show anymore. Too tempting to throw something through my TV. If Joel was cheating, he'd be a scumbag. Now that Julia is cheating....Joel is a scumbag. Fvck that.


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

I watch this show every week and I always think of the BS's at TAM during the Joel and Julia storyline.


----------



## Sandfly (Dec 8, 2013)

I was just thinking today how much I miss some of the old programs. I would like to see:

-Bewitched
-I dream of Jeanie
-Mr. Ed

You know, that sort of thing. I'm fed up with Suits, Sl*ts in the City, CSI Downtown Chatanooga and such-like bupkiss.


----------



## Chuck71 (Nov 5, 2012)

Sandfly said:


> I was just thinking today how much I miss some of the old programs. I would like to see:
> 
> -Bewitched
> -I dream of Jeanie
> ...


Dobie Gillis
Honeymooners
Gilligan's Island
All in the Family
Alice


----------



## Fenix (Jul 2, 2013)

I watch Parenthood but haven't seen the last episode. The Joel and Julia storyline doesn't trigger me, and I also think that it is pretty well done. It shows both sides of the coin and neither one was 100% right. Now, if it is moving into a PA, I will change my mind. Joel opened the door, Julia let herself be vulnerable then confessed, Joel over-reacted...that is as far as I have gotten.


----------



## Chuck71 (Nov 5, 2012)

Parenthood reflects problems in many households. The shows 25 years ago did the same...Cosby Show, Family Ties, Growing Pains, Wonder Years.....kind of says a lot about today's households


----------



## thebadguy (Dec 7, 2012)

My wife and 15 y/o love this show. Parenthood has done infidelity a few times in varying degrees. I don't know if it triggers my wife. I don't know how it couldn't. It triggers me. I hate this show...and the new movie that is being advertised constantly...The Other Woman. When THAT comes on, that is when I want to throw something at the TV. 

Although I am laughing now, thinking back to when our 2nd counselor suggested we go see Bridesmaids. WTH was he thinking? I do not think he had seen it before he suggested it. As we walked out of the theater, my wife was cursing up a storm at me.


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

Cheating and love triangles (or quadrangles and pentagons) seem to have become the staple dramatic story line on tv shows these days. It's like writers have no imagination anymore and decide to just throw in some cheating to create drama.

I think they've been relatively fair in showing both sides of the Julia/Joel issue, although they have not done a very good job of showing or explaining why Joel suddenly turned into an ass once Julia stopped working and became a SAHM, and Joel stopped being a SAHD and started working.

And fyi, in the first season, it was Joel who slipped into a "not just friends" situation with the mom of the one of their kid's friends, including a kiss. He brushed off Julia's concerns about the "friend" until she was proven right.


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

Norajane, I forgot all about that!


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

soccermom2three said:


> Norajane, I forgot all about that!


Yeah, it seems like the writers forgot about it, too, since it hasn't even come up once during all of this.


----------



## thebadguy (Dec 7, 2012)

norajane said:


> Yeah, it seems like the writers forgot about it, too, since it hasn't even come up once during all of this.


This just blew my mind...though my personal reality is a billion times worse than the tv show.


----------



## Chuck71 (Nov 5, 2012)

anyone for The Truman Show???


----------



## martyc47 (Oct 20, 2011)

I watch the show, and based on some of the debates on the IMDB boards, I thought maybe some fellow TAM members might post there as well. A lot of terms/phrases and ways of relating and describing the behavior are ones I've really only seen here. It's interesting to see how infidelity is dealt with in different places. I frequent another very popular message board about more broad/general topics, and there posters very strongly believe there is no such thing as an EA (and also that only women would ever believe in such a fiction).


----------



## ClairesDad (Aug 27, 2013)

I've never watched Parenthood, but an old show that sticks in my mind was a show called Sisters, from about 20 years ago. One of the sisters had an affair, left her husband and children to pursue the affair and when the OM dumped her she came crawling back begging forgiveness. She and her husband went down memory lane, talking about the memories in their home, their kids being born and growing up, the good times they had shared in their marriage. Then he said that he couldn't take her back, that if the OM hadn't dumped her she would still be with him. He told her that he was better than being her Plan B, or something to that effect. I remember sitting there watching the show with my first wife and thinking that I hope I'm never in that situation. Lol.


----------



## raven3321 (Sep 25, 2013)

Julie ended up going to bed with some guy on last night's episode.


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

Sandfly said:


> You know, that sort of thing. I'm fed up with Suits, Sl*ts in the City, *CSI Downtown Chatanooga* and such-like bupkiss.


Brilliant. But at least I get to hear some great music in the few seconds before I turn the channel.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

raven3321 said:


> Julie ended up going to bed with some guy on last night's episode.



Ya mommy didn't waste any time turning up the skank factor. And the previews show Joel wants to come back next episode. Surprise!


----------



## Chuck71 (Nov 5, 2012)

is there a special TAM board for ones with Hollywood delusions?

good bet Chris Brown and Kane West are forum supporters


----------

